# 2012 Cruze won't start



## indria85 (Jul 7, 2014)

I went to my car this morning to start it up and car won't crank. I thought it might be a battery issue but all the lights are working on the dashboard and radio plays as usual. When I try to start it car makes a clicking noise. I even tried to jump it off but as soon as battery cables touched the connections, sparks began to fly. Battery cable was connected to the cruze only when this happened, so there might be something else going on. I've only had the car for a year. Any suggestions?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Most likely the battery.....this one makes enouph amperage to light lights and play the radio....maybe ten to fifteen amp draw in total.
The starter needs around three hundred amps for the moment it begins to turn the engine crankshaft.....you are hearing the solenoid chatter because there is inadequate amperage to hold it engaged.

Now, the sparks......either reversed the cables or the internal short in your battery is severe.

Buy a battery if it out of bumper to bumper 3/36 warranty.

Rob


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Where are the sparks coming from? I once had a starter cable come loose and it showed similar issues and the sparks came from where main cable attaches to the starter. Tightening the nut that holds the cable fixed my problem. Bad battery usually doesn't cause sparks.


----------



## indria85 (Jul 7, 2014)

Update:

Had a new battery installed so hopefully this does the trick. We'll see how this goes...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi indria85,

We're sorry to hear of the starting concerns that you experienced. Did you take your Cruze to your Chevrolet dealership to have the new battery installed? Please let us know if further assistance is needed with this matter. We are here to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## JMG (Jan 8, 2018)

2012 sri chevy cruze not starting. canbus code fault logged. is there any way to clear other than dealer?


----------

